# Office 365 ISO download?



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi

I got a laptop from my university as an M.S student. It came with windows only. After 2months (yesterday) they sent an email to me saying that they have purchased office 365 and it is available to download with no cost to me. It means i have got office 365 for free from university.
When i go to portal and enter my username and password and click on download, it gives me a 800kb file which is for downloading whole setup. The problem is, it is downloading but not saving it in the form of ISO, that i can install it and also use it for later use if needed to run recovery or clean install the windows.
Is there any way to save that office 365 in ISO format? 

Regards
Awais.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

you dont get an ISO - its a oneclick install 
that file is a starter file , so when you run that - it will then go off and pull down the rest of the program to install

if you need to recover, 365 should be associated with the username and so you can then loginto 
office.com/myaccount and download again
At least thats how i do it for clients who have purchased 365
NOT sure if a university version is any different - i suspect your using a university provided username email address and not your personal email
as its only usually available while you are a student at the university, its not yours for life, as they pay an annual subscription for 365


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you need to contact the university for help. they may not be allowed to send iso formats per their agreement with microsoft.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You should have an on site Help Desk that you can bring the machine too. They will be able to help you with the installation.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

When it downloads, it should have prompted you to set up an account . . once you have that account, you can reinstall from there


----------

